# Harmonic balancer issues



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey Fellas, 
So as i was getting my echaust done, they pointed out that my harmonic balance is slightly off balance (not a good thing right). I am looking for a new one and i am finding it hard to find one. There are some available but i have to change out my timing cover (which i really dont want to do). If anyone has any ideas, they would be greatly appericiated. 

thanks in advance

v/r JAson


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lawddog said:


> Hey Fellas,
> So as i was getting my echaust done, they pointed out that my harmonic balance is slightly off balance (not a good thing right). I am looking for a new one and i am finding it hard to find one. There are some available but i have to change out my timing cover (which i really dont want to do). If anyone has any ideas, they would be greatly appericiated.
> 
> thanks in advance
> ...


Did you try butler performance?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

What year engine?


----------



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

I think its either a 65 or 65 421 out of a Catalina/Bonneville


----------



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> Did you try butler performance?


i ended up reaching out to butler performance and ordered (Butler AAC 2pc Harmonic Balancer/Dampers, 59-67 Pontiac 6-Bolt, AAC-630155) after they reached back out and said it was a direct replacement.


----------

